# Big Tank Sale



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Gang-

I just got an email promotion from PetSmart. They are running a 20% discount on all tanks 10 gallons and larger. All you need is a PetPerks card which you can get for free at a store.

Good chance to save some money if anyone is the market for a new tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I got that too. They have a "50 gallon" tank for $105, including lid and light. Which is good because a hood alone is about $84 at PetSmart. But you can get a 55 on Craigslist with stand, lid, lights, and filters for $100 around me if your willing to risk having to reseal it.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice too know! While we are on the subject of craigslist, I purchase a tank on there and I'm not sure if I got a good deal. It doesn't matter now because Its been a few months and I'm fine with it and its all set up.

Price: $230

55 gallon tank
Fluval 305 canister filter
60 pounds of gravel
Wood stand
Heater
Two 24" hoods (simplest ones)
Some food (shrimp pellets and algae disks; lol)
Background
Driftwood (one large, one small)
one small plastic decor piece.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You might have got it cheaper now. Seem to be a whole lot of 55s up as people move this summer. The cheap ones sell, the $900 ones just sit there. If you like the tank and are happy, it was a good deal. IMO tanks are like computers, when you need one, get one, even if waiting would be cheaper in the long run.

Btw, since fluvals are $170 new, I think you did fine.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i saw 10 gallon tanks at petco for $13.99, it didnt have anything with it though


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

emc7 said:


> You might have got it cheaper now. Seem to be a whole lot of 55s up as people move this summer. The cheap ones sell, the $900 ones just sit there. If you like the tank and are happy, it was a good deal. IMO tanks are like computers, when you need one, get one, even if waiting would be cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Btw, since fluvals are $170 new, I think you did fine.


That's something interesting about more availability over the summer. I went on craigslist today and noticed that there are a lot more than usual. Since we are both in GA I see what you are talking about.

That fluval filter is what really got me. I hate it when you buy a set-up and it comes with a crappy filter or other equipment that you know you will later have to replace. Why pay for them? Then again, it is still cheaper than buying all new.

I find it funny how you look on craigslist and you see this aquarium set and then the post under it has a similar set with the same quality equipment for about $100 less.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

hrm... I need to get myself a cheap breeder tank maybe a 10gal long... hrm.... petsmart


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Woot thanks for the heads up, picked up a 10gal at petco for $10, now I have a breeder/extra betta tank


----------

